# Driving license in Sharjah!



## armino (May 15, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have been offered a job in oil and gas industry in Sharjah and will be moving in next month.

I was wondering about the driving license in Sharjah and how to get it?
for instance do I need to take lessons or will I be eligible to take the examination without taking any? Also how much will it cost me approximately?

Thanks for the help


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

armino said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been offered a job in oil and gas industry in Sharjah and will be moving in next month.
> 
> ...


If you have Saudi Arabian DL, you dont have to worry much.Just take up the test and pass it, there you go.
But if you donot hold license presently, you will have to take up the classes,give the test and pass it.The process takes minimum 2-3months.

Hope this helps.

RayH.


----------

